# Saltillo Coahuila Riding



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,
I live in Austin,TX and am going down to Saltillo for a family reunion. Is there any good riding down there. I know it is at a high elevation but I've never been. I heard Monterrey has great riding but will not have enough time to drive very far from Saltillo. Thanks for any info!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Clanky said:


> Hi,
> I live in Austin,TX and am going down to Saltillo for a family reunion. Is there any good riding down there. I know it is at a high elevation but I've never been. I heard Monterrey has great riding but will not have enough time to drive very far from Saltillo. Thanks for any info!


Clanky,

I am not familiar with that region of Mexico. However, I have heard of a very nice riding trails near Saltillo. If you drive northeast and arrive to "Arteaga Mountains", you will find a very nice place to practice mountainbiking in a forest environment. 
Also, thirty minutes away from Saltillo, you can visit "Bosques de Monterreal", where you will find an artificial place to practice skiing. I am sure, there should be a nice place to ride there too.
I would like to help you more but that region is too far from where I live.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

Ummmm...... OK. (???)


----------



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Hi,
I´m moving to Parras Coahuila. Any idea if there are any mtb or road bike clubs over there? any ideas of trails or anything like that?
Thanks!


----------

